# running like the wind...not the best



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

She's so pretty!

The only thing I can think of to 'critique' upon is-- are you holding the horn for balance, or just somewhere to rest your hand? My western instructor joked about covering the horn in spikes so I couldn't grab it when I lost my balance.. he said that holding the horn makes you stiff like a stick, and sticks fall off. 

Putting your hand up by your side like you are holding another rein is the 'proper' way to do it, and I feel much more balanced that way, even when riding fast.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

oh jeeze. marvelous photos. great short honestly. gidget is magnificent!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

"great short honestly"?

not sure what that means.


Thank you very much.
It was one heck of a ride and fantastic.


I was honestly trying to keep my balance when she and I took off running.She gets really fiesty and so I held on. I do need to put my hand on my thigh next to the other rein. I do look stiff..like a stick! haha...I will work on that.


Thanks.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that she means shot.

Is there a slower horse you can practice on? When I was learning cantering on the appaloosa(Razz) I'm supposed to be leasing, he was too fast for me to relax and focus on my balance. I rode a more western-pleasure trained horse one time.. his canter was slow enough for me to feel and get a hang of just focusing on keeping my arm up.

http://studentlife.washcoll.edu/equestrian/images/reining.jpg 

Of course, now I ride hunt seat, so no horn for me!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope..she is my xmas present and I LOVE HER!

She is a gaming horse or well she was used for gaming.
I am practicing my balance and there is a lot I have to learn but I am working on it and she is a keeper. I love her very much!


I know a suck right now...but all I did was laugh and smiled


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

shot* yes shot. am on my itouch trying to type.
I think those are brilliant action shots of your fine steed


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Gaming horses are right quick!

So there's no trainer you can go to? Anyone you can have lunge her while you ride? Lungework is very beneficial, and will reeeally help your balance!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a friend who is going to help me. She is going to lunge her while I ride and make sure I am hanging on to nothing. I don't always hold on to the horn but when I asked her to run she took off into a jolt.So I held on just incase.

I took some lessons just for a week...came with my horse..but I have people who are willing to help me out if needed and I don't turn down offers.

I've been riding in a short amount of time.



Thank you..glad you like the pictures.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd learn your pulley rein stop. Don't run her until you are comfortable she won't bolt. If you're holding onto the horn, what're you gonna steer with?  Work on walk-trot and getting her to stop and downward transition. It's quite dangerous for a new rider to be on a quick horse without a good stop, especially one trained to go FAST and turn on a dime. My bashed hip is proof that it doesn't end well!

On the plus side, your heel does look good, but it looks like your entire lower leg was off of her? I'm a knee-gripper, too. 

Glad to hear you have people willing to help you-- it's essential for every rider's safety and progress to have eyes on the ground.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I do fine with walking and trotting...no problem there(well i bounce here and there...she doesn't have the smoothest gait in the world) and I can tell her to whoa and she stops each time but I do need to practice balance and putting a lot of weight in my stirrups.

I am a knee-gripper =P ...guess that isn't the best thing.

But I will post a video and show you guys...video is always best way to critique


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

vivache said:


> I'd learn your pulley rein stop. Don't run her until you are comfortable she won't bolt. If you're holding onto the horn, what're you gonna steer with?  Work on walk-trot and getting her to stop and downward transition. It's quite dangerous for a new rider to be on a quick horse without a good stop, especially one trained to go FAST and turn on a dime. My bashed hip is proof that it doesn't end well!
> 
> On the plus side, your heel does look good, but it looks like your entire lower leg was off of her? I'm a knee-gripper, too.
> 
> Glad to hear you have people willing to help you-- it's essential for every rider's safety and progress to have eyes on the ground.


 
Totally agree with the horn part of this, I'm glad I'm not the only one to think this.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

hahahah my mum taught me to ride and i defo had nower to hold on to **** no saddle and my arm had to be stretched out ****!!!! but i thank her for it now!! my core strength is really good ****


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful horse, and your position is pretty good. I know I hold onto the horn when we're going fast uphill or downhill, just because I'd rather have bad form than end up on the ground!

I LOVE the last picture with you, your sister and gidget!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome pitures! lol emma, when i learned how to ride we had to ride (on the lungeline) with no hands and no sturrips and now i never have to worry about being unbalanced. just saying- im so glad a wester rider realizes how important helmets are


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I ride with a helment since I have epilepsy(seizures) and if I were to fall and hit my head hard it wouldn't be good....btw, my seizures are undercontrol.


Glad you guys enjoy the pictures.
I like them but I know I am not good at riding. I know a lot of people will mention I shouldn't be galloping since I have to hold on to the horn but I hold on when we run up hills or down them...best to hold on than end up on the ground!


It's icky weather today so I won't be making a video.
I will when it's sunny and will post it up on here.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

no matter what i just think its good to wear one, my trainer made us all watch this video with stories of people who had fallen without wearing helmets and had reallyy bad head injuries, and then there were stories of riders who had worn their helmets, and fallen on awful stuff like rocks with no head injury what so ever. its the riders choice but i always feel happier with one on.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

It'll help you balance better if you lean forward when the horse is going up a hill, and lean back when the horse is going down hill. It'll also help the horse balance when you are balanced. I think about it like this.... when you're on the hills you always want to be sitting straight up and down.... so if the horse is going up hill, you'd have to lean forward to stay totally straight up and down, and if the horse is going down hill, you'll have to lean back a little to hold that straightness. 

Just be aware that when you lean forward, the horse will want to move out faster. 

I make a huge point of not allowing horses to sprint up hills when I'm riding. There are always exceptions, some hills that are very steep they need to canter up the hill for balance, but horses are totally able to trot or walk up a hill. Plus, the hill work is great for building muscle! 


Your horse is adorable, and your position really isn't that bad! Keep up the good work, and I think it would be very beneficial for you to take a lesson every couple weeks, every week if you can manage it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I plan on riding tomorrow(if the weather isn't too bad) and I will keep everything you guys have pointed out and better myself with some of the tips you had to share.

I bought a breast collar today which will do wonders for my saddle since Gidgit doesn't have much withers.


I will keep posting on this forum with pictures and videos so you guys can see me improve as I learn more along the way.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Just remember-- the horn was never meant to be a balance aide at all. It's a tool for ropes and saddle bags.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My concern is that in the photos she looks... irritated. And in the first photo it looks like you're goosing her with your heel. If she was used for mounted games she is probably very sensitive to the aids and as a new rider you may be inadvertently pushing some buttons without realizing it. 

If you can get some more formal lessons and some extra help from friends that would be great. She is a dead cute little mare and seems to be kind and willing, however, I think there's the potential for you to get into more trouble than you know how to get out of.

Keep posting and let us know how it's going!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,thank you.

I know in her past she use to be a 10 year old girls horse and she used to be spurred all the time when asked to run. I don't want to use spurs on her. I mostly do the kiss noises and she will go.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

The major thing I saw was in the photo where you are turning, you're dropping your inside shoulder, thus collapsing your core and shifting all your weight to the inside, which makes it much, MUCH more difficult for you horse to turn without falling in on her shoulder. You need to sit up evenly around the bends and simply turn your shoulder the direction you want to be going, but keeping your core strong and intact. 

Hope that helps some and good luck with your new horse!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Jag!

Thanks!!!!

I will keep that in mind.
I am stabling her because she has an attitude because of the male horses next door and she doesn't care about work so I am moving her so we can work on things and so she will listen.

I can set up some barrels at the arena and practice my turns. I will defintely keep that in mind.

Thank you all very much!!!!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Do circles and figure 8s, rather than barrels. She might start getting hot. I had to do circles until I was SICK of them. Reversing is also a VERY good way to learn to keep those shoulders up. Do it at the walk a kerjillion times.. then at the trot a kerjillion times.. then the canter a kerjillion times..


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with vivache - just like any other discipline, such as for the sake of specifying, jumping - you actually literally JUMP 10 maybe 15% of the time - the rest of it is basic flat work! That's the same with barrels, you working on the literal gaming is just the final result of lots of basic, strengthening and balancing exercises for both you and your horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She's cute. Work on your seat a little more.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you.

I have been working on it everyday to almost everyday. I ride for quite awhile. A girl I met helped me with my trot an d I was able to post a little. It's getting a bit easier. I am having a chiro out hopefully this week. I want to make sure her back is okay. Seems to be experience pain unless she is just crabby. I practiced some patterns and then let her have some free time with sonic.


----------

